# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] ;;; βλαβη ακουστικου;;;;;

## savasga

εχω ενα κινητο vodafone 845 στο οποιο μετα απο ενα ανοιγμα για να καθαρισω τον χωρο αναμεσα στην οθονη και στο digitizer σταματησε να λειτουργει το ακουστικο του.πως μπορω να διαπιστωσω αν εχει προβλημα το ακουστικο του ή ειναι κατι αλλο;δηλαδη πως μπορω να αποκλεισω ή να επιβεβαιωσω αν το ακουστικο ειναι χαλασμενο ; ( συνδεσα ακουστικο απο αλλο κινητο αλλης μαρκας αλλα δεν ακουσα ηχο) μηπως θελει ιδιο ακουστικο με τα ιδια χαρακτηριστικα; τωρα το δουλευω με ανοιχτη ακροαση και με hands free .
σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων για τις απαντησεις σας

----------


## leosedf

Κάτι χάλασες μέσα. Άνοιξε το και έλεγξε το ΟΛΟ πιθαμή προς πιθαμή.

----------


## rep

μετρα με ενα πολυμετρο τις δυο επαφες του ακουστικου αν δεν διχνει αντισταση καθολου μπορει να το εκοψες,αν ειναι καλο κανε οτι λεει ο κωνσταντινος ,ξεκινα απο τα εξαρτηματα γυρο απο τα pads του ακουστικου.

----------


## savasga

επανερχομαι αφου πρωτα εκανα καποιες δοκιμες ,εβγαλα καποια συμπερασματα αλλα γεμισα και με αποριες...
τα πραγματα εχουν ως εξης : δοκιμασα το ηχειακι του ακουστικου και διαπιστωσα οτι δουλευει μια χαρα......και επειδη σε ενα κινητο δεν μπορεις να διαπιστωσεις πολλα πραγματα με το ματι επρεπε να ψαξω να βρω τροπο να φτασω τον ηχο στο ηχειακι απο αλλου.......σκεφτηκα να παρω γραμμη απο την υποδοχη των hands free......ο τροπος που σκεφτηκα ηταν ο εξης : μεχρι την υποδοχη αυτη φτανει μια γραμμη ηχου η οποια αν δεν παρεμβαλεις το βυσμα των hands free συνεχιζει και δινει τον ηχο στο ακουστικο, ενω οταν βαλεις το βυσμα απομονωνει την γραμμη προς το ακουστικο και δινει τον ηχο στα hands free.......εκανα δοκιμες αλλα δεν καταφερα να βρω τις επαφες αυτες που ερχεται το σημα του ηχου στην υποδοχη των hands free ενω μπορεσα να βρω τις επαφες που παιρνει σημα το ακουστικο των hands free....................τι κανω λαθος ;;;;;;;;

----------


## leosedf

Welcome to Pakistan.
Δεν ακολουθείς αυτό που σου λέμε, αν θεωρείς ότι αυτό που κάνεις είναι σωστό αντί να κοιτάξεις με ένα φακό η ένα στερεοσκόπιο τότε προχώρα και σύνδεσε το έτσι.

----------


## savasga

> Welcome to Pakistan.
> Δεν ακολουθείς αυτό που σου λέμε, αν θεωρείς ότι αυτό που κάνεις είναι σωστό αντί να κοιτάξεις με ένα φακό η ένα στερεοσκόπιο τότε προχώρα και σύνδεσε το έτσι.


δεν εχεις δικιο οτι δεν ακολουθησα αυτα που ειπατε...εκανα ακριβως αυτα που ειπατε ..ελεγξα την πλακετα του κινητου αλλα τι μπορει να διαπιστωσει ενα ερασιτεχνικο ματι σε μια πλακετα 2 ισως και περισσοτερων στρωσεων με εξαρτηματα 1-2 mm ; στη συνεχεια αφου δεν μπορεσα να διαπιστωσω τιποτα με το ματι ελεγξα το ηχειο-ακουστικο διαπιστωνοντας οτι λειτουργει. ετσι κατεληξα στο συμπερασμα οτι καπου διακοπηκε η γραμμη που φερνει το σημα του ηχου στο ακουστικο(το εξωτερικο ηχειο και τα hands free δουλευουν κανονικα).επειδη ομως σε μια τετοιου ειδους πλακετα δεν μπορεις να επεμβεις αν δεν εισαι ειδικος γιαυτο εφτασα και σ'αυτο που λες welcome to pakistan ψαχνοντας να βρω αλλη λυση ( ειναι κακο αυτο ; ....και κατι αλλο, μιλας σε εναν ερασιτεχνη για στερεοσκοπια λες και ολοι εχουν απο ενα κρυμενο στην ντουλαπα τους.
παντως σ'ευχαριστω για τον κοπο που εκανες να απαντησεις

----------


## rep

Μην κανεις κατι ακομα θα δω ενα που εχω σπιτι και θα σου πω.πολυμετρο εχεις?

----------


## savasga

> Μην κανεις κατι ακομα θα δω ενα που εχω σπιτι και θα σου πω.πολυμετρο εχεις?


δυστυχως οχι....εχω κανει μια σκεψη και δεν ξερω αν ειναι λογικη ...την περιγραφω παραπανω αλλα θα το κανω κι εδω.....το σημα του ηχου για το ακουστικο δεν παει κατευθειαν στο ακουστικο αλλα περναει πρωτα απο την υποδοχη για τα hands free ετσι ωστε αν δεν εχεις συνδεμενο το hands free το σημα να πηγαινει στο ηχειο ακουστικο ενω οταν τα συνδεεις να διακοπτει την ροη προς το ηχειο-ακουστικο και να πηγαινει προς τα ηχεια των  hands free.....δυστυχως ομως ενω βρηκα πανω σ'αυτη την υποδοχη τις επαφες του σηματος για τα hands free δεν καταφερα να βρω τις επαφες που φερνουν το σημα στην υποδοχη αυτη ετσι ωστε να συνδεσω το ηχειο ακουστικο 
εχεις μηπως καμια ιδεα;
το ακουστικακι αποδεδειγμενα δουλευει

----------


## rep

δυστυχως οχι τι? δεν εχεις πολυμετρο?

----------


## savasga

δυστυχως ναι

----------


## rep

οχι ρε φιλε.....πως να σε βοηθησω τωρα δεν μπορω!!!!
Φιλε Σαββα βασικη προυποθεση για να κανεις μια βλαβη ειναι καποια εργαλεια,αν δεν τα εχεις μπορει να κανεις μια βλαβη που ειναι ενα λεπτο μετα απο 1 χρονο .οποτε αστω καλυτερα.

----------

leosedf (07-07-13)

----------


## savasga

> οχι ρε φιλε.....πως να σε βοηθησω τωρα δεν μπορω!!!!
> Φιλε Σαββα βασικη προυποθεση για να κανεις μια βλαβη ειναι καποια εργαλεια,αν δεν τα εχεις μπορει να κανεις μια βλαβη που ειναι ενα λεπτο μετα απο 1 χρονο .οποτε αστω καλυτερα.


συμφωνω με αυτο που λες οχι ομως απολυτα
ειδες αυτο που εχεις σπιτι;
δεν μου ειπες ομως για την λογικη της σκεψης μου .....ειναι σωστη ή οχι;

----------


## rep

ολοι οι ηχοι ελεγχονται απο εναν ενισχυτη που στα ποιο πολλα σχηματικα ονομαζεται audio amplifier .τα περιφεριακα ακουστικο μικροφωνο κουδουνι και κονεκτορας h/f δεν εχουν μεταξυ τους τις ποιο πολλες φορες συνδεση και ολες οι γραμμες ξεκηνουν απο τον audio amplifier οποτε δεν μπορεις να κανεις τετοια πατεντα.το μονο που θα μπορουσες μα κανεις να πας το κινητο σου καπου να στο επισκευασουν.

----------


## savasga

> ολοι οι ηχοι ελεγχονται απο εναν ενισχυτη που στα ποιο πολλα σχηματικα ονομαζεται audio amplifier .τα περιφεριακα ακουστικο μικροφωνο κουδουνι και κονεκτορας h/f δεν εχουν μεταξυ τους τις ποιο πολλες φορες συνδεση και ολες οι γραμμες ξεκηνουν απο τον audio amplifier οποτε δεν μπορεις να κανεις τετοια πατεντα.το μονο που θα μπορουσες μα κανεις να πας το κινητο σου καπου να στο επισκευασουν.


χρυσοστομε σ'ευχαριστω πολυ για τον χρονο σου και τις γνωσεις που μου εδωσες .....να εισαι καλα

----------


## windmill82

Σαββα πανε αγορασε ενα πολυμετρο εστω και ενα της πλακας να κοστιζει και 5-6ε οχι παραπανω και μετρα τις επαφες του ακουστικου θα πρεπει να ειναι περιπου 32Οhm. αν σου βγαλει αλλη μετρηση μην ταλαιπωρεισαι , αλλαξε το . Επειδη οπως καταλαβα εισαι ερασιτεχνης αλλα σου αρεσει να σκαλιζεις ξεκινα με το να αγορασεις το πιο βασικο οργανο μετρησης !

----------


## leosedf

Όταν ένας άνθρωπος δεν έχει έστω κάποιες βασικές γνώσεις, που στα κινητά ιδίως πρέπει να έχεις ξεκινήσει από νωρίς, χωρίς εργαλεία κλπ.

Είναι πρακτικά αδύνατο να το επισκευάσεις.

----------

ezizu (07-07-13)

----------


## savasga

> Σαββα πανε αγορασε ενα πολυμετρο εστω και ενα της πλακας να κοστιζει και 5-6ε οχι παραπανω και μετρα τις επαφες του ακουστικου θα πρεπει να ειναι περιπου 32Οhm. αν σου βγαλει αλλη μετρηση μην ταλαιπωρεισαι , αλλαξε το . Επειδη οπως καταλαβα εισαι ερασιτεχνης αλλα σου αρεσει να σκαλιζεις ξεκινα με το να αγορασεις το πιο βασικο οργανο μετρησης !


εχεις δικιο για το πολυμετρο χρειαζεται οποσδηποτε και για αλλα πραγματα,απλα επειδη δεν εχω γνωσεις πανω σ'αυτο θα πρεπει πρωτα να μαθω πως το δουλευουν....
οταν λες επαφες του ακουστικου εννοεις πανω στην πλακετα ή στο ιδιο το ακουστικο;

----------


## savasga

> Όταν ένας άνθρωπος δεν έχει έστω κάποιες βασικές γνώσεις, που στα κινητά ιδίως πρέπει να έχεις ξεκινήσει από νωρίς, χωρίς εργαλεία κλπ.
> 
> Είναι πρακτικά αδύνατο να το επισκευάσεις.


συμφωνω μαζι σου για τις γνωσεις - που εδω για το κινητο δεν ειναι βασικες αλλα εξειδικευμενες γνωσεις......
βεβαια φανταζομαι οτι κανενας δεν μπορει να κατηγορησει καποιον ο οποιος θελει να διευρυνει τις γνωσεις του και να εξασκησει το μυαλο του και τις δεξιοτητες του
ποτε δεν φανταστηκα οτι θα μπορουσα - με τις γνωσεις που εχω-να καταπιαστω με τον χωρο των ηλεκτρονικων στα κινητα.......απλα με τις λιγες γνωσεις μου, ειχα μια σκεψη και ηθελα να διαπιστωσω αν ηταν σωστη ή λαθος κρινοντας την καποιοι γνωστες των πραγματων
πληροφοριακα να πω οτι προς το παρων δουλευω το κινητο εχοντας αποσυνδεσει το ηχειο του συνδεοντας την γραμμη του στο ακουστικο...

----------


## leosedf

Μα δε σε κατηγορεί κανείς, ίσα ίσα θέλουμε να μάθεις και κάτι από αυτό.
Απλά είναι δύσκολο πρέπει να το γνωρίζεις αυτό. Ιδίως στα κινητά.

----------


## savasga

> Μα δε σε κατηγορεί κανείς, ίσα ίσα θέλουμε να μάθεις και κάτι από αυτό.
> Απλά είναι δύσκολο πρέπει να το γνωρίζεις αυτό. Ιδίως στα κινητά.


δεν ενοιωσα οτι κατηγορουμαι και συμφωνω απολυτα οτι ο κοσμος των ηλεκτρονικων ειναι δυσκολος και χρειαζεται γνωσεις

----------

